# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Делимся впечатлениями о детских вокальных конкурсах в России

## lina98

Уважаемые посетители форума! Все мы бываем на разных детских конкурсах. Но, когда собираешься посетить тот или иной конкурс, хочется знать мнения участников, тех, кто на конкурсе уже был. Предлагаем обменяться отзывами, впечатлениями. озможно, это поможет при выборе -- куда стоит поехать, а куда -- нет.

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
Ежегодный конкурс "Окно в европу" г. Санкт-Петербург.
Организация на высшем уровне, встреча на вокзале трансфер до гостиницы и до мест проведения мероприятий. Размещение в гостиницах, экскурсии, мастер-классы, питание все входит в единовременный платеж порядка 10000р. Организаторы работают очень хорошо проблем и трудностей не возникает не в чем.
Участников правда награждают в коридоре на столе дипломы хочешь забирай хочешь нет. Дипломанты и лауреаты вызываются на сцену как положено. Судить об уровне исполнителей и справедливости распределения мест, предлагаю судить вам. Скоро выложу исполнение финалистов, без указания -- кто и что занял, попробуйте распределить сами. А потом сравним с решением судей.

----------


## lina98

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029490.html...e3665963ff7da4

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
http://http://rutube.ru/tracks/30295...b274712d0f5eab
http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029524.html...c68647caf9c830
http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029545.html...20350eab47ea96
http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029568.html...176edb07d01305

----------


## lina98

> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029490.html...e3665963ff7da4
> 
> *Добавлено через 9 минут*
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029509.html?v=000c0c2e1aaa91d363b274712d0f5eab
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029524.html...c68647caf9c830
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029545.html...20350eab47ea96
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3029568.html...176edb07d01305


Пишите отзывы

----------


## Ольга Николаевна1

Скажите, пожалуйста, сроки проведения конкурса "Окно в Европу"? Спасибо.

----------


## lina98

Ежегодно с 11 по 28 февраля все номинации: вокал (по возрастным номинациям), хореография, театры моды и декоративно-прикладное искусство.
Скажите, Вы просмотрели всех финалистов? Можете высказать свое предположение,как распределились места. И какие замечания есть к исполнителям. Очень интересно услышать мнение "со стороны"http://forum.in-ku.com/images/smilies/aga.gif

----------


## Татьяна Рядчикова

Посмотрела пять роликов. Честно говоря, трудно расставить их по местам - ни одно из выступлений не произвело особенного впечатления, кроме мальчика, ему 1 место и за голос и за тему песни и исполнение. Артистично выступила девушка, певшая на английском языке. 3-е место я бы присудила девушке в синем платье, певшей на молдавском? языке. А вот с двумя маленькими девочками разобраться труднее, хотя девочке, певшей про волчицу, я дала бы 4-е место за костюм, артистизм, но тема песни мне не понравилась, не детская, драматизма не получилось. Песенка последней исполнительницы, певшей про краски, отвечает  её возрасту, но, увы, голос к неё не слишком выразительный. Вот такое моё мнение.

----------


## Алина Кучер

*Татьяна Рядчикова*, сайт организаторов конкурса www.det-center.ru

----------


## Кристина

Хорошая идея обмениваться впечатлениями о конкурсах на которых побывали.
Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями о конкурсе "Улыбка мира" г. Одинцово Московсая обл. Проходит в апреле ежегодно.
Организация на хорошем уровне, есть где детям переодется и распеться.
Правда перед конкурсом попробовать микрофон удается единицам.
Свет и звук хороший.Зал большой, мониторов на сцене нет, но я не помню чтобы были жалобы. Очередность выступлений определена заранее, выдаются програмки очень удобно. Расписано все и еще постоянно собирают руководителей, проводятся мастер классы, можно за символическую плату преобрести фонограммы. Жюри доступно,можно узнать мнение о ребенке, его выступлении, председатель Крылатов Е.П.  
С проживанием ситуация следующая, если бронируете места в гостинице через организаторов то 500 руб с человека им за труды, если экономите на проживание то возникнут проблеммы с бытовыми условиями (6 человек в номере душ на этаже), а так как трансфер не предусмотрен, то и добираться придется 20 мин на метро и 45 мин на автобусе. Если не экономите, можно дорогу перейти (есть гостиница в 100 м от концертного зала). Культурной программы нет (экскурсии и т.д.). Хотя на гала выступают гости и члены жюри красиво! И самое главное объективность судейства: если вы не из Дании, Румынии, США или хотябы не из Белорусии, Украины то вам выше дипломанта не получить. Хотя в лауреатах довольно слабые дети есть и совсем не поющие.В каждой возрастной группе от 40 до шестидесяти человек. Конкурс проходит в один день -- очень тяжело, особенно для малышей. Представьте, сначала поют первую песю (на это уходит часов шесть), потом минут сорок жюри совещается и выносят списки тех, кто прошел в финал (как правило, проходит половина) и они тут же поют финальную песню. Сами понимаете что ребенок к финалу измотан и в результате поет как получится, а не как может. Кафе есть в ДК, где идет конкурс, перекусить можно. Это мое мнение если кто не согласен пишите. Но я  на этот конкурс точно больше не поеду.:mad:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Что касается оценки предложенных выступлений. Я бы сделала так: первое место девочке, которая поет про волчицу -- очень артистично, хорошо поставлены движения, ребенок понимает о чем поет, все спето чисто. Второе место -- девочке, которая пела джаз. Очень хорошая девочка, думаю, впереди перспективы. Возможно, второе с ней могла бы разделить девушка, которая поет на армянском? кажется языке. Третье -- мальчик и четвертое девочка, которая пела про краски. Не согласна с предыдущим мнением, что мальчик заслуживает первого места. Голос -- да, хороший, но были огрехи в исполнении. И потом, эстрада -- это не только вокал. Мальчик, насколько можно судить по записи, просто делал то, что ему сказали, песню не чувствовал. Обыгранности смысла нет. Вот такое мнение. :Aga:

----------


## lina98

Огромное спасибо за информацию о конкурсе "улыбка мира". Смотрите как отличаются мнения при оценке конкурсантов. А что тогда говорить о жюри? Я от коментариев воздержусь так как я лицо заинтересованное и врядли смогу оценить адекватно подождем еще отзывов.:biggrin:

----------


## Кристина

Подскажите кто принимал участие в конкурсе "Синяя птица" г. Туапсе.
Что за конкурс и стоит на него ехать?

----------


## Лунная ночь

Всем привет! Ура!!! Мы едем на конкурс "Созвездие талантов 2010". После отчитаюсь. Едем не за победой, а посмотреть на других, поучиться к чему стремиться и конечно же себя показать. Очень буду рада познакомиться с вами, кто тоже едет! Пишите, ведь как здорово найти новых друзей!!!

----------


## Оксанка

Здравствуйте всем.
24, 25 апреля я приняла участие в международном конкурсе детского и молодежного эстрадного творчества "Кубок Star Way" в Волгограде 
Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями.
Проводится АНОТЦ "Молодежная инициатива" в лице ген. директора Каминской Е. Ю. кроме нее в организации конкурса никого не было, т. е. конкурс провел один человек. Организация была ужасна. Жюри (3 человека) не представили и некто из конкурсантов не знает имен судивших их людей. Очередность выступлений определенная списками постоянно нарушалась ведущей  Каминской Е. Ю, и причем  вставлялись номера других номинаций (А теперь члены жюри откройте 6 страницу протоколов номинация ансамбли номер 4)  и так постоянно. При объявлении конкурсантов назывались только порядковые номера по списку и название песни (не имен не с какого города ребенок).
Когда дали пробовать микрофон было вобще весело. Сначала руководители заняли очередь как обычно,потом вмешалась ведущая и стала вызывать детей по спискам. не получилось тогда она объявила кому трековка принцепиальна пройдите на сцену и те кто пришол пели в микрофон акапельно (без фонограммы).
А все стало на свои места на награждении. Лауреатами стали дети друзей и знакомых организатора (это не скрывалось обнимания, поцелуи  за кулисами) На вручение путаница с кубками и подарками сначала дали потом забрали отдали другому. Лауреаты не все получили подарки не говоря об участниках.Многие не занявшие призовых мест не получили ничего даже диплома об участии. Мы все сидящие в зале стали свидетелями дележки наших денег, свои получали подарки в виде конвертиков с деньгами. Вот такой был междусабойчик.  
Не знаю как избежать поездок на подобные конкурсы в дальнейшем но этот конкурс для меня в черном списке навсегда!

----------


## lina98

Я создала эту ветвь форума не для распостронения рекламы неизвестных конкурсов. А для обмена впечатлениями о уже прошедших.
Что бы была возможность не ездить на конкурсы "доилки" созданые для сбора денег. ОГРОМНАЯ ПРОСЬБА НЕ ПРИСЫЛАЙТЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ И ПРОЧУЮ РЕКЛАМУ!
Надеюсь на понимание.

----------

